# Breeder option E2 posterior suture tip opacities



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Here's what I know (not a lot)
The lens of the eye have suture lines shaped like a Y at the anterior pole and an inverted Y at the posterior pole. Opacities are sometimes seen at the outside tips of the suture lines. I kinda imagine this opacity would be in the family of remnants iris-to -iris or one of those.
If it is a B/O there is no thought that it's genetic.


----------



## LBP (Dec 31, 2017)

Excactly what is a breeders option? Does this always mean eye issues are not genetic? So, is it assumed that an ethical breeder would add problematic eye info.?


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Breeders options are conditions not thought to be genetic... that said, one should not double up on them imo.
Breeder- ethical or not- doesn't get to decide if the condition is a B/O or not, that's up to the diagnosis and where it fits at OFA with the breed.. some breeds have conditions that are B/O for them but not in other breeds where the same condition would be a DQ
BUT sending the eye exam in to OFA is the only way one would know if a B/O is in place since the ophthalmologist isn't usually able to say one way or the other unless s/he is a breeder of the breed being examined.


----------



## Zeke1 (Nov 20, 2015)

Prism Goldens said:


> Here's what I know (not a lot)
> 
> The lens of the eye have suture lines shaped like a Y at the anterior pole and an inverted Y at the posterior pole. Opacities are sometimes seen at the outside tips of the suture lines. I kinda imagine this opacity would be in the family of remnants iris-to -iris or one of those.
> 
> If it is a B/O there is no thought that it's genetic.




Finding it difficult to find articles on this topic to make sure it doesn’t ever cause pain /blindness etc. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Zeke1 said:


> Finding it difficult to find articles on this topic to make sure it doesn’t ever cause pain /blindness etc.


That's probably a good sign that it doesn't cause problems


----------



## LBP (Dec 31, 2017)

I’m sorry if my questions seem uneducated, but.....
Who reports the info. on OFA as a breeder option? Is it the OFA and do they get the info. direct from the vet so the info. can be considered accurate, and not from an unethical breeder who might know there’s a problem, but not report it?


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

The form filled out by the ophthalmologist goes in to OFA- they assign the B/O.
Which is why going in to OFA is important. Breeders also do not know all the B/O..


----------



## Dukesmom2010 (Jun 2, 2020)

Sorry to bring up such an old thread, but is this something you would be concerned with if the Dam showed
NORMAL W/BREEDER OPTIONS NOTED E2: Posterior Suture Tip Opacities and the Sire showed normal? This same breeding would have Dam with Fair hips and Sire with Normal. Appreciate your help!


----------



## Ffcmm (May 4, 2016)

Dukesmom2010 said:


> Sorry to bring up such an old thread, but is this something you would be concerned with if the Dam showed
> NORMAL W/BREEDER OPTIONS NOTED E2: Posterior Suture Tip Opacities and the Sire showed normal? This same breeding would have Dam with Fair hips and Sire with Normal. Appreciate your help!


bumping up! if you have no replies it might be helpful for you to start a new thread on this topic.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

When the eye is developing the lens comes together in such a way that the anterior Y and posterior Y leave a faint line where they joined, imagine a seam if you were sewing something needing to be convex. Young dogs particularly sometimes have opacities at the joins, shaped like arrowheads at the tips of the Y or Y's. .. opacities are cataracts but all cataracts are not the same. If I remember right this particular bitch you're concerned about had normal eyes, then this diagnosis, then normal eyes again on OFA. It'd be more typical to have this diagnosis at a first eye exam and then have it go away in later exams. There was a dog @ the eye clinic held @ my house a month or so ago whose first exam last year showed this and this year did not. No one came in the house, there was a person outside who handed out the forms, collected the $, and dilated the eyes then brought the dog to me at the door and I took every dog to the ophthalmologist for exam. When I returned this bitch to door gal, she was back in a flash w last year's form, wanting to know why it was not there and the above is the explanation I was given for her owner by the eye guy. In some breeds this condition is not a B/O but in Goldens it is.


----------



## HaliaGoldens (Jul 13, 2008)

Dukesmom2010 said:


> Sorry to bring up such an old thread, but is this something you would be concerned with if the Dam showed
> NORMAL W/BREEDER OPTIONS NOTED E2: Posterior Suture Tip Opacities and the Sire showed normal? This same breeding would have Dam with Fair hips and Sire with Normal. Appreciate your help!


I wouldn’t be concerned. They’re breeding a female with a breeder option to a male without. Also, as a note on the hips, fair IS a normal rating. The OFA has three ratings for hips that are all normal and free of dysplasia: excellent, good, and fair. Breeding a bitch with fair hips is just as responsible and ethical as breeding one with excellent hips.


----------



## Dukesmom2010 (Jun 2, 2020)

Thank you both for the insight. I appreciate your help!


----------

